# I'm offically a bird owner!



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi guys! Well he is here! I'm offically a bird mom for the first time ever!
Is a boy right? No name yet, but we have Pickles (lol not green), Gus and Yogi. Any name suggestions would be great!
Not the greatest pics, but I didn't want to bother him as its a big day for the poor guys. Hes now in a closed room with the blanket over his cage.
What color would you call him? He has purple cheeks which is adorable! haha not sure if that is common or not.
Be prepared for a million questions.....


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

I see white rings around the nostrils..could be a female?? Could u post a clearer close up pic please to be sure


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

He looks like my girl Queiksen. I still think yours is a boy my girl has a cere much lighter


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

We might need to start thinking of some girl names! Lol


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

Here is another. Still a bit purpley/bluey, but I can see what you meant about white around the nostrils.


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Are these pics in natural lighting??, I see purple which indicates male, but I also see white rings..I'm usually spot on with this,one more shot but front shot of you don't mind with no flash..


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

lol did we get a heshe?? We would love them anyways!
Thank you! I'm making you work for this one! haha
All the pics have been in natural lighting with no flash. Here is a head on which I should have posted in the first place.


----------



## Nevan (Feb 28, 2014)

If it is a boy call it GUS! Gus is a ****ing name for such an adorable budgie!  hope you enjoy your new friend


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*It's definitely a boy, his cere is purple turning to blue and he is molting out his baby bars on his head, probably about 4 or 5 months old  very handsome! I like Otis *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your new baby budgie boy is ADORABLE!! Congratulations on your new addition. :congrats:*


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

He looks like a normal Sky blue boy.


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Well it's definitely a boy ,Iwe worked for that one lol..I like the names Otis,Opie, and Tucker!! Let us know what name u decide and he is gorgeous!!Congrats


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

By the way I see lighter Iris rings, so I would say he is older around 8-10 months..but to be sure Aluz could answer this for you


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Cute boy. Good luck with a name! Makes no sense but he looks like a Damien to me!


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

Gus it is! Thanks everyone for all your suggestions and name ideas! 
He defiantly has white iris', however I think he has somewhat bars...what a tricky little fella he is! 
So excited to work with him!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats on your gorgeous new budgie boy! 
As to age, and taking all factors into account and despite him having still some remnants of baby barring, I'd say he is about 5 and a half months old. 
He already has all his big boy throat spots and the irises are starting to get lighter in colour. Some budgies do develop the irises sooner than what is expected.


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

Wow! Crazy you can tell all of that! Thank you! 
When we talk to him by his cage he automatically puffs up the feathers under his beak and grinds his beak


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Kales said:


> Wow! Crazy you can tell all of that! Thank you!
> When we talk to him by his cage he automatically puffs up the feathers under his beak and grinds his beak


That's wonderful, I'm glad your Gus is already so happy and comfortable to be beak grinding and all! I have also had the utter pleasure of having some beak grinding birdies on their first day with me and I know how rewarding it is! It's like they're saying: "This is the good life I have been waiting for, thank you for bringing me home with you". 

And you're welcome!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi there and congratulations on your new baby budgie. He is so cute, and I love his cheek patches! He also looks very curious for his first day home!  The only thing that I can chime in is that I've read that, if you want your budgie to repeat his name, you should go with something no longer than 2 syllables. Welcome little budgie! :budgie:


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

Aw, what a little cutie you got there. I agree with Bethany, and I think that goes for all pets - they learn their names better if they are at least two syllables. Gus is a great name though.


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks guys!
Its funny, I did all this research and planning...Then I get him home and all the sudden I'm like "what do I do now?!?" and have a million questions haha
I'm OK with him not saying his own name. Mine is 2 syllables so we can work on that first


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Congrats on your new baby boy!!!! Very cute


----------



## Ghostnova (Jun 18, 2014)

Congrats on Gus!
I only bought my first two budgies a month ago, Kessy and Obi. They weren't tame, but they are now! Seeing them settle in, adjust, and come out of their shells has been so rewarding.
They are such a joy to watch and play with! (and that's after just a month being an owner) 

Enjoy!


----------

